# Safe woods for use in vivarium



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, I read somewhere that pine should not be used in vivariums die to toxic sap or something, but are there any other woods that are not safe?
Thanks


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Superarty said:


> Hi, I read somewhere that pine should not be used in vivariums die to toxic sap or something, but are there any other woods that are not safe?
> Thanks


Yes pine wood oil contains toxics and should be avoided for vivarium and tank uses, id highly recommend malaysian driftwood and bogwood.

for me i just use malaysian driftwood, (bogwood are preferable for water tanks)


----------

